# ATV Deer Hoist



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Right on!!! Great idea :thumbs_up


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

nice! i made one that attaches to the ATV Blade mount on the front of the 4-wheeler. Like your idea though! Excellent!

Side note: What tires do you have?


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice! you obviously have the skills and tools to do a great job. I have been using one of those aluminum receiver carry alls from harbor freight but, it still is a 2 person job getting them up there. I see now that they have one for carrying those mobility chairs that has a ramp gate on it. I am thinking that me work pretty good to just slide them on to the carrier. The biggest drawbacks to the carry all is that it projects from the hitch and limits the angle of terrain you can traverse as well as the weight itself being exerted so far out from the hitch. I built a receiver hitch on the front of my mule and also have the HD lift kit springs. So far, no problems.


----------



## grouchymedic (Nov 6, 2010)

Outstanding! DIY engineering at it's finest. Well done.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that is AWESOME!!


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

That looks like it will work great. but if you have any trees near where you kill the deer all you need to do is tie a 20 ft piece of rope to the deers head and drive the 4 wheeler at a slight angle *under* the deer while holding up the head and it will slide right up on your back rack. 
I have done plenty this way . It really saves your back.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome 

great idea


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job! 
Hope you get to try it out soon.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the good comments, I hope to get to use it this coming weekend, its the second firearm season. I have used the winch before to load them when I have had trees near by, but I seem to drop them out in the open most of the time, and I don't want to have to drag them to a tree. If I get lucky enough to get a deer, I will get some pictures of it in action. I have a hitch carrier I made to use on a Bronco and Explorer I had, but like plotman said, its too low and sticks out too far. I also have a trailer that I built, but it is a hassle to haul around.










pvoltmer, they are 26" Mud Gears purchased from Megatires (Nebraska Tire) off Ebay. I will have had them for three years after the first of the year and haven't had any problems with them. The sure make a difference over stock. http://www.nebraskatire.com/atv/gear/mud_gear.htm


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

I love the trailer is it a tilt box? One could mount a small boat winch in the front and winch game into the trailer.


----------



## Beararchery01 (Jan 15, 2010)

dude thats cool as hell...we have one made for the truck, but not like this, very nice


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks, and yes, it does tilt, and I now have a boat trailer winch mounted to the tongue. I have not used it to load deer, but have taken the sides off and used it to load large round hay bales. Back up to the bale, tilt the bed, throw the winch stap over the bale and hook in on a hook I made to go into the bale, then crank it up. It rolls the bale up on the trailer then then once past center the bed levels out, and thow a couple rachet straps on it, and your ready to go. It will haul whatever I can get in it. I have pics of it tilted, but can't upload them at work, will do later.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is a couple more photos of the trailer.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Love the job you did onthe front atv lift. I purchasedthe Power Loader by Great Day this year because wih cancer this year most of my strength was zapped alredy used it and what a difference like yours put the deer right on the rack


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

patterstdeer said:


> Love the job you did onthe front atv lift. I purchasedthe Power Loader by Great Day this year because wih cancer this year most of my strength was zapped alredy used it and what a difference like yours put the deer right on the rack


I looked at the front loaders, I believe power loader was one of them, but I wanted mine to load on the back, so I took ideas from other systems I saw and made changes here and there and made my own. How do you like the Power Loader, and how much affect does the weight have on the front end. I know mine, when initially picking up the load with the platform extended out away from the ATV, the rear squats quite a bit until the load is up over the rear rack. I only got to use mine once, and it sure beat trying to wrestle the deer up on the rack. Backed right up to the deer, slid it on the rack, raised the rack and drove off. I then drove to an area of the property I wasn't hunting in and let the rack down half ways and with the deer on its back in the V of the rack I field dressed it, then raised it back up, and off I went. 

TC


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't remember the weight i would guess 20 something pounds it works great haven't noticed it pulling the rear up any unless i had weight on it and driving with it sticking straight out.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> Well I got tired of trying to wrestle a deer up on the back rack of my ATV, so I was looking at some of the different lifts on the web, and decided to make my own. Everyone shown load on the front, but I figured that is quite a bit of weight up front, so I made mine for the back. I already had 2" receivers and winch power leads front and back so I made the unit to fit in the as a one piece unit. Haven't had a chance to use it on a deer yet, but it will pick up my 230 lb fat butt. During the lift, it squats the rear quite a bit, so I made a lock out for the rear suspension. It isn't painted yet as I just finished it up this weekend. Most was made from scrap except for some 3/4" square tubing and flat stock, so I may have somewhere close to $20 dollars in it


That is exactly what I've been looking for, but like you said, the commercially produced ones all load on the front. I have an Outlander ATV, too, and my front rack is only rated for 100 lbs. I was hoping to find one that loads on the rear rack. So it looks like you have a winch on the back of yours. How is it mounted to your wheeler?


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Yamahog12, glad to see a CamAm owner here. 
The "Raise-A-Rack" as I call it or "Contraption" as my daughter calls it, just slides into the receiver hitch I built for my Traxter. I also have the winch on a small receiver hitch that is mounted to the rack.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's a sweet unit, I love it. You really have something there.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice set up . How did you get the nice bends in the tubing ? hydraulic bender ?


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

trailer build is underway now. shop is full and wife i *****ing about it. o-well picked up a small boat trailer at an estate sale cheap for it hope to have it done befor spring.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

You could possibly market that thing and make a few bucks. I'll be yer first customer! I'm not a real mechanical guy, and I don't know how to weld, etc. Somehow I have to find a way to do this, and I suppose I could buy one of the front loaders but I'm concerned about the weight on the front end. There's a thing called Tilt-n-Tote that will mount to the rear, but it uses a "manual" winch-not the electric one already on the wheeler. Looks like it would work, though. Really nice set up you have there!


----------



## Greenroyd (Mar 8, 2010)

Great Job! May have to try and build one this summer..Thank's for sharing.


----------



## Hey Iowa (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a GREAT idea!!


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

FarmerPaul, I have a bender from Harbor Freight that is bench mounted. It is intended to bend solid material and comes with dies up to 3", but I had made a couple more, a 4" and a 5". I happened to messing around one day and tried some 3/4" tubing and found that it worked pretty good. The tubing I have been using is .080 wall and I keep the seam to the die. The bender is one of the handiest tools I bought for the garage, I would recommend replacing the pins that come with it with some long 5/8" grade 8 bolts cut to length.

Tdoor, I know your pain I had the brother-in-laws boat and trailer in the garage night before last building some side bunks for it and the wife was complaining about her car having to sit out, enough so that a I finally had to go out and put the cover back on the boat and move it out so I could put her car in for the night.

Yamahog, most of my project are one off. Usually I don't have the time to do my projects, but I happened to be off the long weekend for Thanksgiving. It has been suggested that I try to patent it, but with my job, I believe it would conflict with the company that I work for and would be required to patent it through them as they own my intelectual property since it is related to the companies products.


----------

